# Softwareversion eines WinCC Projektes ermitteln



## Bounty1148 (14 September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vom Kunden ein STEP 7 Projekt mit integriertem WinCC Projekt bekommen und würde nun gern das WinCC Projekt öffnen. Allerdings kann der Kunde mir nicht sagen welche WinCC Version bei ihm läuft. Ist es möglich die WinCC Version aus dem Projekt zuermitteln?????


----------



## PN/DP (14 September 2010)

Meinst Du WinCC flexible?

Einfach das Projekt öffnen. Wurde es zuletzt mit einer älteren Version bearbeitet als auf dem PC installiert, dann kommt in etwa:
"Das Projekt beruht auf einer Vorgängerversion von WinCC flexible. Zuletzt geöffnet mit WinCCflexible 2007. ... wird konvertiert ..."

Wurde es mit einer neueren Version als auf dem PC bearbeitet, dann kommt meist eine Fehlermeldung, daß eine *log.LDF-Datei fehlen würde.
Wurde es mit der gleichen Version bearbeitet, dann kommt keine Meldung.

Direkt in Projektdatei nachschauen:
Im Step7-Projektordner HmiEs\PROJECT_1\ die .hmi-Projektdatei mit einem Hexeditor öffnen und nach "Edition:" suchen lassen.
Da findet man ganz kurz nacheinander mehrere Einträge, z.B.
1. "Edition: PANEL",?,"WinCC flexible 2007 Standard: K 1.2.0 HF 4 (1.05.03)"
2. "Edition: PANEL",?,"WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 Standard: V 1.3 SP 2.0 (1.58.01)"
3. "Edition: PANEL",?,"WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 Standard: K 1.3 SP 2 HF 1 (1.03.02)"
Der letzte Eintrag zeigt die Version, mit der das Projekt zuletzt bearbeitet wurde.
Gleich da steht übrigens auch jedesmal der Rechnername, an dem das Projekt bearbeitet wurde (oder erstellt/konvertiert wurde?).

Harald


----------



## Bounty1148 (14 September 2010)

Hallo PN/DP,

nein ich meine nicht WinCC flexible sondern WinCC. Hast du dafür auch einen Vorschlag?????????


----------



## PN/DP (14 September 2010)

Ich habe kein Projekt verfügbar, wo das WinCC-Projekt in Step7 integriert ist.
Ich kann aber mal meine Einzel-Projekte durchsuchen.

Harald


----------



## sps-concept (14 September 2010)

*WinCC*

Hallo,

im Ordner GRACS sind die pdl-Dateien. Wenn du im Windows-Explorer in diesen Ordner gehst bekommt man als Dateiinfo ind er Statuszeile "last saved with ..."

André


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 September 2010)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Ordner GRACS sind die pdl-Dateien. Wenn du im Windows-Explorer in diesen Ordner gehst bekommt man als Dateiinfo ind er Statuszeile "last saved with ..."



Geht aber leider nur wenn auch WinCC auf dem Rechner installiert ist.


----------



## Bounty1148 (15 September 2010)

@sps-concept

Besten Dank für den Tipp. Manchmal sieht man halt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


----------



## dki (11 Juni 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Geht aber leider nur wenn auch WinCC auf dem Rechner installiert ist.




Und wenn das Betriebssystem Windows XP ist. Unter Windows 7 funktioniert das Spielchen leider nicht mehr! Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man unter Windows 7 die Version eines WinCC Projekts rauskriegt? (Nicht flexible!)

Grüße,
dki


----------



## JesperMP (11 Juni 2013)

Ist das WinCC v5/v6/v7 oder v10/v11/v12 ?
WinCC versionsnummer bitte !

Vielleicht geht es mit WinCC v5/v6/v7 obwohl ich es nur mit WinCC Flex 2008 kenne:
In das STEP7 Projekt auf den HMI Station rechts-clicken, und die Eigenschaften öffnen. Dann steht bei 'Gerät' mit welche Software Version es erstellt wurde.


----------



## dki (11 Juni 2013)

Die Version kann ja eben nicht sagen. Wir haben verschiedene Kunden und verschiedene WinCC Versionen. Wenn ein Kunde jetzt Änderungen haben möchte geht das Raten erstmal los: _"Mit welcher WinCC Version wurde das Projekte damals erstellt?"_

Wenn ich ein S7 Projekt (mit SIMATIC PC-Station) öffne und nicht migriere kann ich nur auf die Objekteigenschaften (von der Station) zugreifen. Dort sehe ich keine Angabe zu einer WinCC Version ...


// Edit: Die Information "Gerät" ist bei HMI-Stationen (WinCC flexible) in den Objekteigenschaften ... da stehts. Ich brauche die Info allerdings zu WinCC Projekten! :/


----------



## JesperMP (11 Juni 2013)

dki schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein S7 Projekt (mit SIMATIC PC-Station) öffne und nicht migriere kann ich nur auf die Objekteigenschaften (von der Station) zugreifen. Dort sehe ich keine Angabe zu einer WinCC Version ...


Ich sehe gerade in den Manual für WinCC, das es gibt keine Versionsangaben wenn man ein WinCC Projekt in Simatic Manager integriert.
Es ist einfach ein "WinCC Appl." ohne Versionsangaben wie es sonnst üblich ist.


----------



## dki (11 Juni 2013)

Auch für Projekte, die nicht in ein S7 Projekt integriert sind ist die Version nicht erkenntlich. Bis jetzt muss ich mit verschiedenen Versionen von WinCC das jeweilige Projekt öffnen und hoffen, dass der WinCC Manager keinen Migration-Versuch starten will ...

Das kann es doch nicht sein, oder?!


----------



## ducati (11 Juni 2013)

dki schrieb:


> Und wenn das Betriebssystem Windows XP ist. Unter Windows 7 funktioniert das Spielchen leider nicht mehr!



Naja, wenn das unter XP funktioniert, dann halt ne VM mit XP nehmen und die Version dort testen... Alternativ den Siemens Support mal fragen. Ich hab momentan auch keine Idee im Kopf, wie man das rausfindet.

Gruß.


----------



## celtic (13 Juni 2013)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


----------



## AndyD (3 September 2017)

Hallo.

Da ich die Tage das gleiche Problem und nach einer Lösung gesucht hatte, bin ich auf diesen Forenbeitrag gestoßen.
Der Link von "celtic" aus dem Beitrag #14 scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren.

Die Lösung für das ursprüngliche Problem, zumindest bei reinen WinCC Projekten:
Im WinCC-Ordner ist wird eine Datei angelegt die lautet: "Projektname".dcf
Diese Datei mit einem Text-Editor öffnen und in der 2. Zeile steht die Version inklusive ServicePack, Update und Hotfix.

Ist das WinCC Projekt in einem Step7 Projekt integriert ist der Weg der gleiche.
Im Step7-Ordner gibt es den Ordner "wincproj". Darunter kommt dann ein Ordner mit dem Projektnamen und eine Ebene tiefer findet man wieder diei *.dcf Datei.

Bei TIA WinCC Pro habe ich bisher nochnicht danach suchen müssen.

Hoffe es hilft jemand der irgendwann mal das gleiche Problem hat.

Grüße aus der Pfalz

AndyD


----------



## SPSAxel (17 November 2018)

die *.mcp-Datei im Projektverzeichniss mit einem Texteditor öffnen.

Text durchsuchen, Beispiel

V e r s i o n = " V 0 7 . 0 3 . 2 0 . 0 1 _ 0 1 . 1 9 . 0 0 . 0 6   -   R e l e a s e "   D a t e = " 2 0 1 5 . 0 5 . 2 6   1 3 : 2 0 " / > < S e r v i c e M o d e > 0 < / S e r v i c e M o d e > < M o d i f i c a t i o n H i s t o r y > < M 1   D a t e = " 2 0 1 5 . 0 5 . 2 6   1 3 : 2 0 "   V e r s i o n F r o m = " V 0 6 . 0 2 . 0 0 "   V e r s i o n T o = " V 0 7 . 0 3 . 2 0 . 0 1 _ 0 1 . 1 9 . 0 0 . 0 6   -   R e l e a s e " / > < / M o d i f i c a t i o n H i s t o r y > < 3 5 0 1 5 2 0 9 - C F C 5 - 4 E 8 4 - B C E E - A C             6  ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ                                    1   ¶       I s S e r v e r                                                   ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ                                    5                                                                              ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ                                                                                                                    ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ                                                                               
   þÿÿÿ2   
                     þÿÿÿ                     þÿÿÿ             !   "   #   þÿÿÿ%   &   '   (   )   *   +   ,   -   .   /   0   þÿÿÿ6   3   4   þÿÿÿþÿÿÿ7


----------



## Xagen (7 Dezember 2018)

Hallo, 
Es geht auch wenn man in dem Projektordner das GraCS ordner öffnet, die Dateien nach der Änderungsdatum sortiert, die pdl mit letzter Änderungssdatum mit Hilfe vom TextEditor öffnet und (ab WinCC 7.2) nach s a v sucht (bis zur WinCC V7.0 SP3 soll man nach sav suchen). So findet man alle WinCC Versionen mit dennen dieses Bild je gespeichert war.


----------

